# UPDATE-Adopted! NC-Rowan-Gorgeous Boy



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you send his info onto NRGRR?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I sent it to Greensboro, and Charlotte! Should I send it to them also? DONE


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden*

GoldenMum: I would send it to all of the NC Golden Rescues.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

fostermom said:


> Did you send his info onto NRGRR?


Thank You, they are taking him. I will pull him and transport part way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, Thank you Goldenmum and NRGRR!


Good looking boy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, he was just adopted, so no worries!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a cutie! So happy he's been adopted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Well, he was just adopted, so no worries!


That's great to hear, happy life Lionel.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You NC rescue people are rockstars! Bravo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So happy*

So happy to hear he was adopted. You N.C. Rescue people are amazing!!


----------

